# Google quietly announces plan to kill Quickoffice apps after beefing up Drive's editi



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

A little more than a year after Google introduced Quickoffice for Android and iOS, the company quietly announced that the apps will soon be pulled from Play and the App Stores. "With the integration of Quickoffice into the Google Docs, Sheets and Slides apps, the Quickoffice app will be unpublished from Google Play and the App Store in the coming weeks," the company said on the Google Apps blog.

Current users will still be able to use Quickoffice on their devices, but development of the app has stopped and new users won't be able to download it once it's pulled.

Although the two apps are only about 14 months old, the end of Quickoffice for Android and iOS was not unexpected. In April, Google introduced standalone apps for Docs and Sheets, two of the company's primary services previously attached to Google Drive.

Then, during the Google I/O keynote last Wednesday, the company took the wraps off its presentation app, Slides, for Androidan iOS version is forthcoming. Google also announced plans to beef up the capabilities Drive suite of apps by including the ability to edit Microsoft Office files natively, eliminating the need to converting documents, slideshows, and spreadsheets to Google's formatsa feature that was a key selling point for Quickoffice.

Read More


----------

